# Pastitsio (Greek style lasagna)



## fired up (May 12, 2010)

I made some pastitsio yesterday and I thought I would share it with you. It is not smoked but it could be.

It consists of ground lamb seasoned with cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, and cloves, tomatoes,onions, garlic, ziti pasta, bechamel sauce, and topped with fresh bread crumbs and parmesan cheese.



Thanks for looking!

Brad


----------



## chefrob (May 12, 2010)

never heard if it but it sure sounds and looks great!!!


----------



## treegje (May 12, 2010)

I regret not living in the vicinity
Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## fire it up (May 12, 2010)

That's definitely something I gotta try


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 12, 2010)

Oh man that is some delicous stuff... i have a few Greek Friends and used to enjoy that at gatherings they would have... Nice Job! and thanks for the post!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2010)

Awwww Man, that looks good!

Well deserved----------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## fired up (May 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will say that it was kind of a PITA to make, mostly due to arranging each individual ziti noodle to line up in the same direction. Also this dish is sometimes made with ground beef instead of lamb. You could simply use lasagna noodles instead of the ziti.


----------



## fired up (May 12, 2010)

Here is the recipe I used.

*For meat sauce:*
2 medium onions, finely  chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 large garlic cloves,  finely chopped
2 pounds ground lamb
1 (28-ounces) can whole  tomatoes in juice
1 (15-ounces) can whole  tomatoes in juice
4 thyme sprigs
1 1/4 teaspoons ground  cinnamon
1 1/4 teaspoons ground  allspice
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
*For béchamel sauce:*
7 tablespoons unsalted  butter
6 tablespoons all-purpose  flour
7 cups whole milk
3/4 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1 cup grated  Parmigiano-Reggiano or kefalotyri cheese (2 ounces)
5 large egg yolks
*For pasta:*
2 pounds ziti
1 3/4 cups coarse fresh  bread crumbs (from 4 slices firm white sandwich bread)
1/4 cup grated  Parmigiano-Reggiano or kefalotyri cheese






*Preparation*

*Make meat sauce: *
                Cook onions in oil in a 12-inch heavy skillet  over medium heat, stirring frequently, until softened, about  7 minutes. Add garlic and cook, stirring, 1 minute. Increase heat to  high, then stir in lamb and cook, stirring occasionally and breaking up  any lumps with a fork, until meat starts to brown, about 15 minutes.               
                                                                     Meanwhile, drain both cans of tomatoes, reserving juice,  and chop.                
                                                                     Pour off excess fat from skillet, then stir in tomatoes  with their juice, thyme, spices, and 1 1/2 teaspoons salt. Simmer over  low heat, partially covered, until some liquid has evaporated but sauce  is still moist, about 40 minutes. Discard thyme.             
*Make béchamel while meat sauce simmers:*
                Melt butter in a heavy medium pot over medium heat.  Whisk in flour, then cook  roux, whisking frequently, until pale golden, about 6 minutes.               
                                                                     Meanwhile, heat milk in a heavy medium saucepan until  just about to boil. Add milk to roux in a stream, whisking constantly  until very smooth. Bring sauce to a boil over medium heat, whisking,  then cook, whisking, 1 minute. Remove from heat and stir in nutmeg,  cheese, and 1 tablespoon salt.                
                                                                     Lightly beat yolks in a bowl. Gradually whisk in 2 cups  béchamel, then whisk yolk mixture into remaining béchamel  in saucepan. Cover with a round of buttered wax paper (buttered  side down).             
*Cook pasta and assemble pastitsio: *
                Preheat oven to 375°F with rack in middle.  Cook ziti in a pasta pot of boiling salted water (3 tablespoons salt for  6 quarts water) until al dente.              
                                                                     Drain pasta, then transfer to a large bowl and stir in 1  cup béchamel.              
                                                                     Arrange one third of pasta lengthwise in 1 layer in a  large (17-by 11-inch) baking pan (about 2 inches deep).               
                                                                     Add half of meat sauce (about 3 cups) to baking pan,  spreading evenly over pasta.             
                                                                     Make another layer of pasta and top with remaining meat  sauce, then arrange remaining pasta on top.               
                                                                     Spread remaining  béchamel (about 6 cups) evenly over  top layer of pasta.              
                                                                     Stir together bread crumbs and cheese and sprinkle  evenly over top of pastitsio.                 
                                                                     Bake until crumbs are golden brown and sauce is  bubbling, about 45 minutes.             
                                         Cooks’ notes:               •Meat sauce can be made 2 days ahead of assembling pastitsio  and chilled (covered once cool). Bring to room temperature before using  in pastitsio.
   •Pastitsio can be baked 1 day ahead and chilled (covered once cool).  Reheat in a 350°F oven, covered, until heated through, about 45 minutes.


----------



## caveman (May 12, 2010)

Extremely Impressive.


----------

